# Stove Cutting Board Cover



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

I found the right cutting board at walmart. I cant find the right size rubber bumpers. The ones I got at Lowes are too big. Any tips in what to look for, what are they called?


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Rubber bumper feet? Ours look like the round Type 1 bumper on the left Clicky Here
For the life of me, I can't remember where I got ours...It had to be Ace or Home Depot


----------



## Rob_G (Feb 16, 2006)

When the DW and I did this, we didn't use the feet. We had taken some rubber cabinet liner mat and glued it with loctite red to the bottom of the board. Works out great! Has never slipped in 3 yrs.


----------



## Doxie-Doglover-Too (Jan 25, 2007)

Rob_G said:


> When the DW and I did this, we didn't use the feet. We had taken some rubber cabinet liner mat and glued it with loctite red to the bottom of the board. Works out great! Has never slipped in 3 yrs.


Ditto here, but we didn't glue it, I just put it down first and the plastic board on top, fits perfect, works perfect.


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

Thats even easier, thanks!


----------



## daslobo777 (Mar 24, 2007)

We just did the cutting board from Walmart as well and DH found the feet at Home Depot. We only used four and it works well. I am very pleased with the fit.

Cristy


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

What is the right cutting board? Is it for over top of the burners on the stove? This is a good idea and I want in


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Cari said:


> What is the right cutting board? Is it for over top of the burners on the stove? This is a good idea and I want in


I'll see if I can find the original thread, but here's some good photos...Clicky Here

*On Edit*
Here's the thread I was looking for...more pics and see post #19 for details Clicky


----------



## Cari (Jun 23, 2007)

Thanks for the information...I bought both the cutting board AND the wheel covers


----------



## jetjane (Feb 8, 2007)

Hmm I should really get around to making mine. I bought the supplies to build myself and my brother one last fall!


----------



## Mgonzo2u (Aug 3, 2004)

WTH.....none of you were as stupid as we were to buy such a thing from CW at +$40?

Yeah, I got snookered again by taking the Mrs. for a stroll through CW. She just can't resist expensive gadgets.

Now I know I could have made it for about $15 (maybe that much)


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

We bought one from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that has non stick feet already on it and is the perfect size.


----------



## bigcanoe (May 27, 2008)

ColoradoChip said:


> We bought one from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that has non stick feet already on it and is the perfect size.


Mine warped on the first trip (wet dishes sitting on top of unfished wood will do that I guess) and now the feet dont fit in the stove cover grooves


----------



## ColoradoChip (Jan 21, 2008)

bigcanoe said:


> We bought one from Bed, Bath, and Beyond that has non stick feet already on it and is the perfect size.


Mine warped on the first trip (wet dishes sitting on top of unfished wood will do that I guess) and now the feet dont fit in the stove cover grooves









[/quote]

I would take it back, then. We have been on five trips since I bought it, and one trip was two weeks long. I am having no problems so far.


----------



## Paul (May 14, 2008)

OK, I must admit I went over the top when I built my cutting board. I really don't plan to use my cook-top much when I have an outside kitchen and a propane burner. I made a huge, thick cutting board that I could do some mega whopper-chopping on. Look at my PICs under the modifications gallery.


----------



## skippershe (May 22, 2006)

Paul said:


> OK, I must admit I went over the top when I built my cutting board. I really don't plan to use my cook-top much when I have an outside kitchen and a propane burner. I made a huge, thick cutting board that I could do some mega whopper-chopping on. Look at my PICs under the modifications gallery.


Wow! OK, you win!








That is a beautiful cutting board, and the hang over the sink part is a great idea!


----------



## samvalaw (Feb 17, 2005)

Does anyone else have the folding cover that fits over the cooktop? Did you remove yours, if so, how is it removed?


----------

